# Hands On Experiences with "almost there...just a few minutes" STUCK



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok ive done countless hours of reading.....

Has Anyone HAD this problem and FIXED it by just replacing the drive ?

Ive read I think 1 post that someone was GOING to replace the drive.....

the "almost there...just a few minutes" does anyone had a hands on on this problem that replacing the HARD Drive fixed it ?
(bad drive/bad software)

Like I said Ive read a TON of postings that IT MAY BE the drive but really havent come across a posting that said IT WAS THE DRIVE,I REPLACED IT and IT WORKED...

thanks in advance


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

transam9898 said:


> Ok ive done countless hours of reading.....
> 
> Has Anyone HAD this problem and FIXED it by just replacing the drive ?
> 
> ...


IT WAS THE DRIVE, I REPLACED IT, AND IT WORKED. If I were you, I'd pull the drive and place it in a PC and run low level disk diagnostics, from whoever made the drive, on it. That should give you some indication if replacing the drive will solve your problem.


----------



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Bengal for the reply  Im a little more confident now


----------

